# WWII Pilot Coming Home



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought I would post this for you guys to see. I think its great Mr.Moritz finally gets to come home after 68 years! And thanks to the Patriot Guard for giving him the escort!

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/illinois/wwii-pilot-s-remains-coming-home-to-southern-illinois/article_1eecd892-8f94-11e1-8f1f-0019bb30f31a.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats a great article BCC. Thanks for sharing it,


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Great news for Mr.Moritz and family.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very touching.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great! Thanks for sharing, and a thank to his family for his service.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its always nice to read about articles like this.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WELCOME HOME---LT CHARLES B MORITZ----RIP SIR --- THANK YOU FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY-----------sb*


----------

